# Redington Shores, FL - Cigarista Ashton Event - Oct 25,2007



## Cigarista-cl (Feb 27, 2007)

Special Ashton tasting, 1st 25 to sign up. Two cigars and libations provided. Raffle. Great group of people, fine cigars and premium libation. Sign up now as over half the slots are filled.


----------

